# Nicholas Parsons OBE Ninety Today



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

Drysdale of Yoker's most famous apprentice fitter is 90 years of age today.
He spent the last year of his apprenticeship in Drysdale's Outside Works Squad. On completion of his apprenticeship he was accepted for a position as Junior Engineer in Merchant Navy but did not take it up due to illness.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nicholas Parsons O.B.E. JUST A MINUTE.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jimS,sm.today.re:nicolas parsons obe.ninety today.happy birthday Nicolas.may you have many more,regards ben27


----------

